# Job opportunies for Mandarin speakers



## cherriemae (May 14, 2013)

First of all, Merry Christmas to everyone!

I would just like to ask, how is the demand for Mandarin speakers in New Zealand (particularly in Auckland)? I came from the Philippines but is fluent in Mandarin and knows Cantonese. I am thinking of relocating to Auckland next year and had been browsing sites for more information. It turns out that teaching English to speakers of other languages happens to fall under the 'skilled migrants category'. However, my current employment is not related to teaching, so I might fall short to the working experience criterion. 

Hence, I would like to ask for some advice regarding some other job opportunities that may entail me to use my proficiency in Mandarin. Is the Chinese language somewhat encouraged there? Aside from teaching jobs, what other fields can I look into? 

Thank you in advance for your help! Any information will be very much appreciated.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

cherriemae said:


> First of all, Merry Christmas to everyone! I would just like to ask, how is the demand for Mandarin speakers in New Zealand (particularly in Auckland)? I came from the Philippines but is fluent in Mandarin and knows Cantonese. I am thinking of relocating to Auckland next year and had been browsing sites for more information. It turns out that teaching English to speakers of other languages happens to fall under the 'skilled migrants category'. However, my current employment is not related to teaching, so I might fall short to the working experience criterion. Hence, I would like to ask for some advice regarding some other job opportunities that may entail me to use my proficiency in Mandarin. Is the Chinese language somewhat encouraged there? Aside from teaching jobs, what other fields can I look into? Thank you in advance for your help! Any information will be very much appreciated.


Merry Christmas to you too!

There was a recent article on www.stuff.co.nz recently (well, within the last 6 months at least), stating Auckland Airport wanted and needed Mandarin speakers to assist Chinese passengers.
You could try there (the airport) or Tourism New Zealand ?

Go on the stuff website and type "Mandarin" into the search box top right of the page then click on search site.
Comes up as the 2nd story.


----------



## cherriemae (May 14, 2013)

hi! i actually came across that news article on mandarin speakers in auckland airport before i made this inquiry. i checked auckland airport site for any vacancies; sadly for the meantime there's none  checked also the tourism site but there are only 2 vacancies. seems that the hiring this season is quite low huh? praying there will be more vacancies as the new year starts


----------



## Rissavilla (Nov 6, 2014)

Post edited by mod.
No personal info or advertising of your services. If you wish to advertise become a premium member and post an ad in the market place. Read the forum rules.


----------



## Maryb (Nov 9, 2014)

You could do a course and work at the same time ....I know one place where you can study at and where they guarantee work which will help launch you into the work market which is : The Animation College of NZ in Auckland, hope that helps...


----------

